# Cannon fire sound effect needed



## grapegrl

I've looked everywhere and the few cannon fire sound effects I have found have, well...sucked. I was hoping that some of my intrepid friends here might be able to help me out. I'm in the planning stages on a vignette for my pirate-themed haunt this year that involves a cannon prop complete with sound, lights and fog. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## PeeWeePinson

I, too, am using a cannon in my haunt and we are having a battery operated air cannon. Sounds perfect!


----------



## grapegrl

Thanks, kryptonoff! I'll check those out when I get home looks like a lot of good sounds. I think I'll try my hand at Audacity.

PeeWee: You've got to give me some specifics on that battery-powered air cannon!!


----------



## DeathTouch

You could aways take it off AC/DC. "For those about to Rock, we salute you! Fire!"


----------



## krough

I was bored. I remixed 3 cannon shots, added some reverb and boosted the bass.
Here ya go. I like the middle shot the best
http://www.grimvisions.com/Audio/remixcan.mp3


----------



## DeathTouch

krough said:


> I was bored. I remixed 3 cannon shots, added some reverb and boosted the bass.
> Here ya go. I like the middle shot the best
> http://www.grimvisions.com/Audio/remixcan.mp3


That is pretty close krough. But it goes like this. "For those about to Rock, we salute you!" "Fire!" Then you do a little screaming and you got the song. Now try again.


----------



## krough

actually DT, I did isolate the cannons from said song. They werent very good to work with. I junked them LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

How about from the song "sink the Bismark?"


----------



## grapegrl

krough said:


> I was bored. I remixed 3 cannon shots, added some reverb and boosted the bass.
> Here ya go. I like the middle shot the best
> http://www.grimvisions.com/Audio/remixcan.mp3


Holy cow, krough! Thanks!! I also liked the middle one the best--it had a good, "bass-y" KA-THUNK to it.

I'm ready to start building this bad boy!

:xbones: arrrrrgh!! :xbones:


----------



## krough

Grapegrl,
If you need a longer piece with multiple shots or anything let me know. I have the edited shots now and can put something together rather quickly.
I am working on a version that has the Boom-swish-bang. So basically you hear the shot, then a whistling of the cannon ball thru the air followed by its impact somewhere nearby


----------



## grapegrl

Krough, 

You are too sweet! If it is not too much trouble, I'd love anything you come up with. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I have some sound samples around here for my kurzweil , from symphony cannons. Ill have to dig out, and hook up half of my studio to find them. should have them posted in a week or so. LOL


----------



## grapegrl

Well, I dug up this old thread. I've been working with Audacity since yesterday afternoon and found a couple of sites that were veritable treasure troves of sound effects. So far I have a pretty darn good pirate battle track that is about 4 minutes long. I'm also working on tavern sounds featuring the song "A Pirate's Life For Me" as well as a ghostly haunted port soundscape. 

Once I got the hang of using Audacity, I've been having a blast creating my own soundtrack!


----------



## krough

Links to these "treasure troves of sound effects"? Please


----------



## grapegrl

www.sounddogs.com Tons upon tons of sound effects here for free download. You can also purchase higher quality versions, but if you are going to mod them yourself...

The other sites were dedicated to the Disney ride 'Pirates of the Caribbean'.


----------



## heresjohnny

Yes, link please Grapegirl!


----------



## grapegrl

Click the sounddogs.com link in my post, HJ!

I also found good stuff here: tellnotales.com 
Look under 'media' for POTC sounds


----------



## grapegrl

Well, just an update. I created 3 different tracks that I will loop in sequence on a CD for use with my haunt. I'll lead in with a "pirate tavern" that includes a rowdy bar crowd and some great songs (including "A Pirate's Life for Me"). I then transition into a nighttime attack on Port Apalachee featuring multiple cannon blasts, musket fire, sword fights, and an all-out pirate battle. My last track is the "haunted port" track with lots of wind, waves, a creaky ghost ship, thunder and ghostly voices.

All in all, I'm really excited about my first venture into homemade soundscapes. I've heard some awesome sound work by other haunters and while mine might not be quite as polished, I'm pleased with the results (especially considering the incredibly short length of time it took to produce my stuff). I highly recommend Audacity.


----------

